# The Apple iPad



## Vidboy10 (Jan 27, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> After nearly a decade of rumors and speculation, Apple's finally unveiled the iPad. It's a half-inch thick and weighs just 1.5 pounds, with a 9.7-inch capacitive touchscreen IPS LCD display, and it's running a custom 1GHz Apple "A4" chip developed by the P.A. Semi team, with a 10-hour battery life and a month of standby. It'll come in 16, 32, and 64GB sizes, and it's got the expected connectivity: very little. There's a 30-pin Dock connector, a speaker, a microphone, Bluetooth, and 802.11n WiFi, as well as an accelerometer and a compass. As expected, it can run iPhone apps -- either pixel-for-pixel in a window, or pixel-doubled fullscreen -- but developers can also target the new screen size using the updated iPhone OS SDK, which is available today.
> 
> Apple says there's room for a third device between the smartphone and the laptop, and that it has to be better at tasks like browsing, email, photos, e-books, and videos than both -- netbooks, says Steve, "aren't better at anything." It looks just like the leak we saw, with a large touchscreen keyboard that Steve says is "a dream to type on," and an interface that's very reminiscent of the iPhone, although it's significantly expanded and altered. The built-in apps are much more Mac-like than iPhone-like, with versions of iPhoto and iTunes that look like touch-oriented versions of their desktop counterparts. There's also some built-in location services that lets the Map app auto-locate, and the iTunes store is built-in for previewing and buying media.



Source
Pictures


----------



## Urza (Jan 27, 2010)

599 US hours of demos.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 27, 2010)

Seems like a great device to internet on if you quickly want to check something. Like an iPhone, but bigger. The thing is, it'll be really expensive...


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 27, 2010)

To me its just a giant iphone. Not what I was hoping for.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 27, 2010)

Is Steve Jobs an idiot?
You don't build a device like that and only have it run iPhone apps, you install Mac OSX, surely.


----------



## Thoob (Jan 27, 2010)

Just a huge iPod touch to me.... BUT WHAT'S THE PRICE! You'll have to wait for _ages_ for big Steve to finsh these damn demos!


----------



## nando (Jan 27, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> To me its just a giant iphone. Not what I was hoping for.




if it made phone calls it would be a giant iphone. but alas, it's not even that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i was hoping to something i could draw and paint on with pressure and tilt sensitivity... but o well


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 27, 2010)

If it is not a substitute for a "normal" Notebook I think this is not a good idea...

I think it is smart, that they`ll market this as a netbook-like device but I never understood, who would like to have a netbook at all, next to a normal Notebook and a phone (which nowadays all have internet-capabilities)!


----------



## Urza (Jan 27, 2010)

499USD

HOOOOOOOOOOLYYYYYYY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Urza (Jan 27, 2010)

90 days is a long fucking time though


----------



## Raki (Jan 27, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> If it is not a substitute for a "normal" Notebook I think this is not a good idea...
> 
> I think it is smart, that they`ll market this as a netbook-like device but I never understood, who would like to have a netbook at all, next to a normal Notebook and a phone (which nowadays all have internet-capabilities)!



netbooks are bought because they have a normal desktop OS with all it's possibilties in a small lightweight package. also it runs for a long time on battery (even longer than this iShit)

Now apple released a scaled up iPhone with really bad battery life, no good OS and being expensive as hell.


----------



## Urza (Jan 27, 2010)

Raki said:
			
		

> Now apple released a scaled up iPhone with really bad battery life, no good OS and being expensive as hell.


In an amazing form factor with 10" capacitive touchscreen and IPS panel underneath.

Just because it runs similar software doesn't make it comparable to a very different device. Potential usage is completely different.


----------



## updowners (Jan 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Placeholder (Jan 27, 2010)

If those prices are correct, that's a LOT cheaper than I was expecting.


----------



## Thoob (Jan 27, 2010)

Placeholder said:
			
		

> If those prices are correct, that's a LOT cheaper than I was expecting.



Ah, but remember for Apple $499 = £499, not £309 like it should be at current dollar/pound rates.


----------



## Egonny (Jan 27, 2010)

And yet 2/3 of all the people complaining will end up buying one.


----------



## Chanser (Jan 27, 2010)

Expect the big queues appearing at Apple stores.



Spoiler


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 27, 2010)

its just a macbook with a touch screen


----------



## Satangel (Jan 27, 2010)

Egonny said:
			
		

> And yet 2/3 of all the people complaining will end up buying one.



I won't. Too expensive and I'm sure better and cheaper products are going to come out from another brand.
I haven't bought an iPod, I bought the Creative Zen, and boy, am I glad I did that.
Gonna be the same with the iPhone, I'm just holding out till a real killer appears (with all the functions I want) and then I will buy that.


----------



## Placeholder (Jan 27, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Placeholder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fair point.


----------



## Urza (Jan 27, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Gonna be the same with the iPhone, I'm just holding out till a real killer appears (with all the functions I want) and then I will buy that.


2.5 years and counting


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 27, 2010)

I am displeased

now I will to see all the apple fags trying to show this off in public to make them feel kewl


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 27, 2010)

from the looks of it its like an easy to carry macbook with the ability to use 3g internet


----------



## Chanser (Jan 27, 2010)

Number 1 target for thieves.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 27, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can wait, I'm mainly waiting for a phone that can watch normal TV on the go.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll just...uh...leave this here...

In other words: Apple has released something of poor quality once again, and adding the iPhone's OS to it...makes it that much more of a turn-off.  OS X is okay, I guess...but iPhone's OS is just disgusting...and plain.


----------



## Seraph (Jan 27, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> its just a macbook with a touch screen


Nah, at least macbooks are actually practical/useful and can be powerful.  Only a 1 GHz processor and $700-800 for 64GB?  It's a glorified iPod Touch/iPhone.  I already have something that kills this...it's called a tablet PC with a pretty good GPU.


----------



## Egonny (Jan 27, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> In other words: Apple has released something of poor quality once again, and adding the iPhone's OS to it...makes it that much more of a turn-off.  OS X is okay, I guess...but iPhone's OS is just disgusting...and plain.


Why should it run OSX? Because of the interface, which is only necessary for a real PC? I see no reason.
Tablet PC's aren't meant to be powerful for real gaming etc., they're meant for watching a movie, going on the internet or reading a book, people, seesh.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 27, 2010)

Egonny said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only problem is...Apple said this thing would do gaming better then Laptops and smartphones.  So...yeah...apparenty this hunk of plastic and metal is supposed to do gaming better.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




;


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2010)

Meh, I've not been too kind to Apple since they started introducing iPod Touches and iPhones. Before, they made some solid electronics. 5th Gen iPods are awesome music players, better than iPod Touches/iPhones. Nowadays it just seems to me that they make pricey, flashy electronics that just look good but aren't actually great themselves.


----------



## Urza (Jan 27, 2010)

Seraph said:
			
		

> nitrostemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you're kidding. 

4th/5th gen iPods were just proprietary overpriced shit. The iTouch/iPhone actually created a fantastic mobile platform as the single best implementation of capacitive touchscreens.


----------



## Egonny (Jan 27, 2010)

More info: Official video
Specs


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 27, 2010)

Have they unveiled its durability? It looks like the thing would break under a really small amount of pressure.


----------



## nitrostemp (Jan 27, 2010)

it will be protected by a new tech that apple licensed called ileather


----------



## Hardkaare (Jan 27, 2010)

IMHO the iPhone is better than is.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 27, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Seraph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're sounding like a butthurt Apple fanboy.  "Your tablet PC is blahblahblah".  How would you know?  I've seen some light enough tablet PCs before.  And they weren't Apple crap, either.  They were actually good, with an actual OS that both worked good, and looked good.  

Now me, I own a ZuneHD.  It outclasses even the iPhone/iTouch easily, *BUT* I'm not going to say it isn't without faults.  Some things on it were poorly implemented.  

Nothing is perfect, don't act like they are.  And no, the iTouch/iPhone did not.  The only reason they sell so well is because everyone likes to jump on anything with "i" at the beginning of the name.  The original iPods were good, now the iPod is just crap.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> *stuff*



This doesn't really seem like a fact based argument as much as Microsoft fan vs. Apple fan. Thought I'd point that out. Well, there's facts, but most of the time they're irrelevant when it's one fan against an opposite one.

As per my earlier comment, iPod Touches are good multimedia devices, but as a music player, it's outclassed by older iPods.


----------



## Urza (Jan 27, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> You're sounding like a butthurt Apple fanboy.  "Your tablet PC is blahblahblah".  How would you know?  I've seen some light enough tablet PCs before.  And they weren't Apple crap, either.  They were actually good, with an actual OS that both worked good, and looked good.
> I actually own two tablet PC's currently (an old Portege 3500 and Latitude X2), and hci being my area of expertise I think I know the field pretty well.
> 
> Current convertible tablets don't really compare to the "slate" form-factor (as they're calling it now). iPad isn't the end-all be-all, but it is currently the best implementation (or at least appears to be based on the information we have so far) of said form factor. They are different types of devices with different usage scenarios.
> ...


Which were in turn outclassed by most other competing audio players of the era (in both sound quality and customizability).


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 27, 2010)

So you're syaing I'm a Microsoft fanboy now?  Nice.  You're right though, fanboys do tend to put words in other people's mouths, which you just did.  If I was a Microsoft fanboy, I'd be saying everything Microsoft is better then anything Apple.  Which I'm not, now am I.  I'm merely saying you sound exactly likea  butthurt Apple fanboy, defending it at every turn.  That "enormous library" is mostly crap, quite literally.  The best web browser?  I think not.  But that may be opinion, so whatever.  It's build quality sucks, as I've seen many people accidentally break them by JUST ONE DROP.  And interface isn't "intuitive" or "snappy".  It's plain, annoying, and relatively stupid.  Unlike the original iPod's interfaces.

You saying it's going to be the best, or rather will be from what we've heard, is like saying Natal will be the best with what it does.  And look at what we've seen.  The more info we get, the less Natal appeals to anyone.  And I can already see that something similar will happen with this.  

You can call me a fanboy all you want, but it doesn't make one.  But really, I care less about an argument with you then keeping my warn level down, so I'm done.  Besides, I gotta go to work.


----------



## nando (Jan 27, 2010)

looking at it again it's not a bad idea. it's definitely going to find it's niche. i mean look at how well the kindle sells (supposedly sells. i think amazon lies about it to promote it), i rather have this then something like kindle. it's another dedicated device like the ipod or the kindle.

edit: the more i look at it the more sense it makes. the real downside of course is the memory, which for a device that big is inexcusable. still not for me, but i can see people that aren't into computers really loving it.


----------



## Urza (Jan 27, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> So you're syaing I'm a Microsoft fanboy now?  Nice.  You're right though, fanboys do tend to put words in other people's mouths, which you just did.  If I was a Microsoft fanboy, I'd be saying everything Microsoft is better then anything Apple.  Which I'm not, now am I.  I'm merely saying you sound exactly likea  butthurt Apple fanboy, defending it at every turn.  That "enormous library" is mostly crap, quite literally.  The best web browser?  I think not.  But that may be opinion, so whatever.  It's build quality sucks, as I've seen many people accidentally break them by JUST ONE DROP.  And interface isn't "intuitive" or "snappy".  It's plain, annoying, and relatively stupid.  Unlike the original iPod's interfaces.
> If you go with the dictionary definition of "mostly" as "the majority", that still leaves a potential 69,999 "good" apps
> 
> 
> ...


Long story short: You can call me a fanboy with no reasoning to back it up, but when I call you one I'm full of shit?

I gave plenty of valid reasons for my consumer choice. You gave none. Regardless of whether or not you actually are a fanboy, you definitely look like one based on your post content.


----------



## playallday (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow...  It's a $500 iPod Touch...


----------



## Placeholder (Jan 27, 2010)

I do enjoy Apple VS Microsoft threads.


----------



## Seraph (Jan 27, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Seraph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's a good thing I wasn't trying to list facts and just voicing my opinion.  I'm not looking for a netbook(which I could critique similar to the iPad) and most people here probably aren't either.  My tablet is roughly 3 times heavier...and certainly bulkier than a slate, but I never stated it as an alternative for everyone.  I didn't comment on the CPU as the spec hasn't been announced.  The iPad also costs more than $500.  Way to go for posting irrelevant facts.

But, yes, if someone was looking for a touchscreen, ultra-portable, netbook replacement, this would be it.


----------



## Thoob (Jan 27, 2010)

Can't we just discuss the product instead of starting another Microsoft v Apple thread? Because we all know Microsoft > Apple.


----------



## Urza (Jan 27, 2010)

Seraph said:
			
		

> Well it's a good thing I wasn't trying to list facts and just voicing my opinion.  I'm not looking for a netbook(which I could critique similar to the iPad) and most people here probably aren't either.  My tablet is roughly 3 times heavier...and certainly bulkier than a slate, but I never stated it as an alternative for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 27, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the LG Voyager I got that phone and have Mobile TV on it.


----------



## Urza (Jan 27, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can also get a Slingbox, which has clients available for most of the major mobile platforms (WinMo, MobileOSX, Symbian and BBOS iirc).


----------



## Seraph (Jan 27, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Seraph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And?  First one: that's *my* opinion for *me*.  Second:  I commented on what my tablet has, never did I say the iPad's was going to be worse.  Third:  I never said what that 1GHz processor meant for me or anyone else, just that it was only 1GHz.


----------



## Urza (Jan 27, 2010)

Seraph said:
			
		

> And?  First one: that's *my* opinion for me.  Second:  I commented on what my tablet has, never did I say the iPad's was going to be worse.  Third:  I never said what that 1GHz processor meant for me or anyone else, just that it was only 1GHz.


Whether or not you actually said it doesn't change the fact that it was clearly implied.


----------



## nando (Jan 27, 2010)

after reading the specs i'm wondering what is up with apple developing their own chip? i wonder if intel could be on their way out. as shocking as it was when they switched to intel, i'd be even more shocked if they became a chip manufacturer also.


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Urza (Jan 27, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> after reading the specs i'm wondering what is up with apple developing their own chip? i wonder if intel could be on their way out. as shocking as it was when they switched to intel, i'd be even more shocked if they became a chip manufacturer also.


Unlikely, as the arch used on these chips wouldn't translate well to a full desktop platform.

In terms of them being developed "in-house," Apple acquired Imagine Technologies earlier in the year, likely the team who actually created it.


----------



## Seraph (Jan 27, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Seraph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, but that only applies to the processor statement.  The implication would then be my opinion, which in my opinion that processor most likely isn't what I want.


----------



## Dookieman (Jan 27, 2010)

nando said:
			
		

> after reading the specs i'm wondering what is up with apple developing their own chip? i wonder if intel could be on their way out. as shocking as it was when they switched to intel, i'd be even more shocked if they became a chip manufacturer also.



The chip was made by ARM. The same company that makes the iPhone/HTC/Nintendo DS processors. "Apple designed" could mean anything. Most likely, I think it is a variation on another chip that ARM produces with some tweaks that apple wanted. Thus making it Apple designed.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 27, 2010)

sonic32136 said:
			
		

> .......meh. Do people really need these? I mean how far can communication needs do we need?! If I could contact my Ireland Mistress over the phone and Internets in under 0.5 of a sec. Do we really need this?


Probably not, but we definitely need this.  



Spoiler: Macbook Wheel


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2010)

I think the product's name is pretty crappy. Sounds like someone saying "iPod" with some sort of accent.

I have no further opinion on this device.


----------



## Urza (Jan 27, 2010)

Seraph said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"ARM" is the name of the architecture, which other companies can license from the company who owns the rights to make their own chips based off of.

Where did you see ARM mentioned?


----------



## godsakes (Jan 27, 2010)

i don't own any apple products as i'm not into my music nor mobiles gadgets - but i have to say i am interested in the ipad for casual internet browsing & ebook reading around the house (assuming it's well implemented). if it came with a stand it would be useful as a picture frame for displaying my photos (i do have one of those picture frames but the image quality is naff)

the music/video playback would be side bonuses


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Jan 27, 2010)

I read about this earlier today and I thought it was a joke at first. I don't know what to say... 

I'll just stick to my iPhone 3GS for now.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 27, 2010)

I knew it. This looks interesting especially at this pricepoint.

On the other hand, why the hell didn't he have Mac OS X or something similar to that run on it? It's like an iPhone on a big screen.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd rather buy that new ASUS eeePC UMPC than this. This iPad is DEFINATELY not worth the price.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 27, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

> That looks disgusting. It'll probable be over $1000 here as well


AU $699


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jan 27, 2010)

I would love this technology but I will have to wait for a cheaper alternatives when Asus will make one of this baby. This is the start same with iPhone.

When the iPhone was released, many phone company released their own touchscreen phones. Before, touchscreen phones are crap but now they're amazing thanks to iPhone


----------



## Dookieman (Jan 27, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Seraph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.product-reviews.net/2010/01/27/...-month-standby/

ARM is not an architecture, as far as I know, they just name their chips after the company. It is a chip manufacture, I personally have stock in this company. The name of the company is ARM Holdings.


----------



## Urza (Jan 27, 2010)

Dookieman said:
			
		

> ARM is not an architecture. It is a chip manufacture, I personally have stock in this company. The name of the company is ARM Holdings.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture
> 
> WikipediaThe ARM is a 32-bit reduced instruction set computer (RISC) instruction set architecture (ISA) developed by ARM Holdings.


----------



## Dookieman (Jan 27, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Dookieman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either way, its named after the company that makes the chip. So we were both right.


----------



## Urza (Jan 27, 2010)

Dookieman said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

You said the chip was made by ARM (Holdings), which is incorrect. The architecture was designed by them and possibly parts of it were licensed for the chip in the iPad, but that is not the same thing.

In addition, still haven't seen any evidence showing that the chip indeed is based on the ARM arch.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 27, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> I'd rather buy that new ASUS eeePC UMPC than this. This iPad is DEFINATELY worth the price.


Fix'd for Trollin'


----------



## Issac (Jan 27, 2010)

godsakes said:
			
		

> i don't own any apple products as i'm not into my music nor mobiles gadgets - but i have to say i am interested in the ipad for casual internet browsing & ebook reading around the house (assuming it's well implemented). if it came with a stand it would be useful as a picture frame for displaying my photos (i do have one of those picture frames but the image quality is naff)
> 
> the music/video playback would be side bonuses



like this?





Also, I'd want it... but I wouldn't pay that much for it.... I think I wouldn't use it that much, not enough to pay that amount of money at least.

If I was rich though, I'd love this!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 27, 2010)

FLAME WAR!!!!!!! That's the only reason I came, to watch those hilarious fireworks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks overpriced (expected) and still not what I want. First question that popped into mind when I saw this at lunch at school:

But, can it play Crysis?!?//1/2


----------



## Dookieman (Jan 27, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Dookieman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Why? It’s largely because one of the most expensive components — the processor — is a custom-made, in-house Apple (AAPL) 1GHz chip called the A4. In April 2008, Apple bought a chip company called PA Semiconductor, which according to Forbes at the time was “known for its design of sophisticated, low-power chips.” Forbes also said this was a “blow for chip-maker Intel,” which had been trying to sell Apple on its low-power Atom chips."

"PA Semi, like most chip-makers, licensed much of its intellectual property (in the form of chip designs) from ARM Holdings, a small British semiconductor design company that provides the building blocks to companies like TI (TXN), Qualcomm (QCOM) and now Apple. In fact, ARM’s general manager of IP, Simon Segars, told me last year that they sell their famously efficient chip designs to “almost every semiconductor company… in one way or another,” many of whom are still paying royalties after licensing fees."

http://industry.bnet.com/technology/100049...y-arm-all-over/

There, evidence that it is ARM technology.


----------



## Urza (Jan 27, 2010)

Dookieman said:
			
		

> "Why? It’s largely because one of the most expensive components — the processor — is a custom-made, in-house Apple (AAPL) 1GHz chip called the A4. In April 2008, Apple bought a chip company called PA Semiconductor, which according to Forbes at the time was “known for its design of sophisticated, low-power chips.” Forbes also said this was a “blow for chip-maker Intel,” which had been trying to sell Apple on its low-power Atom chips."
> 
> "PA Semi, like most chip-makers, licensed much of its intellectual property (in the form of chip designs) from ARM Holdings, a small British semiconductor design company that provides the building blocks to companies like TI (TXN), Qualcomm (QCOM) and now Apple. In fact, ARM’s general manager of IP, Simon Segars, told me last year that they sell their famously efficient chip designs to “almost every semiconductor company… in one way or another,” many of whom are still paying royalties after licensing fees."
> 
> ...


Pretty shaky logic there.

Apple released another ARM device a little of a year after acquiring PA Semiconductor (the 3GS). 

In fact, last July they acquired another company, Imagination Technologies, which specialized in producing system-on-a-chips.

You shouldn't blindly believe everything that random bloggers tell you.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 27, 2010)

Stupid idea. Who wants a giant iPod Touch? Unless you've got the money, this is going to be a fail. Lately, the smaller and more high tech a gadget is, the better. 

I don't see this doing too well in the market. Then again, they're Apple. Rich people will always be buying their products.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 27, 2010)

A tablet without multi tasking? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 27, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> A tablet without multi tasking? Are you kidding me?


You think Apple could do that?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 27, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> A tablet without multi tasking? Are you kidding me?


DUN WERY, ITS APLE! D:

I found that strange too, even with the "fast, new" processor.


----------



## Urza (Jan 27, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> A tablet without multi tasking? Are you kidding me?


The ignorant always focused on this aspect of MobileOSX, when it was never really true.

Without going into that though, pretty sure this iPad will support the same background daemons that MobileOSX currently does for AppStore applications (in addition to those built into stock apps like Mail and MusicPlayer).


----------



## Armadillo (Jan 27, 2010)

I love these apple threads


----------



## Dookieman (Jan 27, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Dookieman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have provided evidence that it is ARM technology. Whether you want to believe it or not is up to you. There also other websites that speak of the same thing if you google "ARM iPad." You haven't proved to me that it is not ARM tech, besides what "bloggers" have said about it.

That's awesome that Apple bought Imagination Technologies, but that really doesn't matter in this discussion. What does matter is if they use licensed chip designs, even if they make a system-on-a-chip, the technology still isn't theirs.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 27, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHIZNAPS!!! Costello is going to cap you in the dome.

I'd look for multitasking so I would (hypothetically) be able to have my email open then immediately switch to crap game (back and forward... ALL. NIGHT. LONG.)


----------



## Urza (Jan 27, 2010)

Dookieman said:
			
		

> I have provided evidence that it is ARM technology. Whether you want to believe it or not is up to you. There also other websites that speak of the same thing if you google "ARM iPad." You haven't proved to me that it is not ARM tech, besides what "bloggers" have said about it.
> I never said they definitively didn't use an ARM chip. Once again another person putting words into my mouth.
> 
> I was asking where you saw that they had; from what I see nothing to really base it off of besides some company they purchased two years ago, whose tech they've already incorporated into a product.
> ...


Personally I don't give two shits who actually designed the chip (aside from implications in porting other software to the device).

My only goal is to stop the spread of misinformation.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 27, 2010)

wow. Looks like someone is flooding the thread to protect apple...


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 28, 2010)

Sigh a piece of junk I don't want now turned supersized. I'd rather get the iPod Touch then this. (I don't want one but if I had to.)

Crappy battery life, eye straining e-book reader (if used as one) and very expensive junk that people will actually buy. 

I'd rather go with a netbook.


----------



## sixteenbuttons (Jan 28, 2010)

i guess i was expecting something more like a tablet computer from apple, not just a larger ipod touch.


----------



## godsakes (Jan 28, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> godsakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i'd probably wait for a 2nd hand one (since i'm a cheapskate) and ideally until it was hacked to open up more options - but in princple i would be interested in a device like that - whereas i would have no real interest in say a fancy mobile or mp3 player


----------



## Fluto (Jan 28, 2010)

for the love of LOL its huge


----------



## Elritha (Jan 28, 2010)

If the device could be hacked and made more open I'd be mildly interested in it. Not really a fan of apple products in general though. They're always over priced, while there's normally a cheaper better alternative.


----------



## Fluto (Jan 28, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> updowners said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg thats a lot

offical not getting it already have an ipod touch


----------



## f3ar000 (Jan 28, 2010)

Holy...
This is the first time seeing this after the few rumors ive heard.
Its a complete waste of money!
just either buy a phone... or a netbook which are both cheeper


----------



## Krestent (Jan 28, 2010)

Apparently this thing takes a SIM card smaller than standard ones, called a Micro-SIM.  How long do you guys think it will take for someone to make a replacement iPhone SIM card tray for Micro-SIM cards?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a feeling that Apple is trying to follow the DSi XL fad. Apple iTouch/Phone COULD be considered as a gaming console and they just want to make it bigger :|


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 28, 2010)

I will never acknowledge the iPod Touch/iPhone/iPad/POS as a gaming device. It definetely isn't one either.

Really micro-sim cards? Normal SIM cards are already pretty small and they are about I dunno 2 times bigger than a micro sd? (Just guessing here)


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 28, 2010)

I cannot believe this will not have Flash.  You'd think Apple would have learned from its mistakes with the iPhone/Touch.
http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/patterson/64364


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 28, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I cannot believe this will not have Flash.  You'd think Apple would have learned from its mistakes with the iPhone/Touch.
> http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/patterson/64364


Steve Jobs already explained why he doesnt want flash on iPhones/iPod Touches.
He said it will slow down the device...


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 28, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AKA: Adobe said no!


----------



## Urza (Jan 28, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adobe already has working binaries for the platform, so it's clearly someone on Apple's side being a douche.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 28, 2010)

Steve Job is as worse as Bill Gates. Two biggest assholes and money hungry idiots I know. That thing is just a giant iPod touch, there is nothing else to it.


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 28, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> I will never acknowledge the iPod Touch/iPhone/iPad/POS as a gaming device. It definetely isn't one either.
> 
> Really micro-sim cards? Normal SIM cards are already pretty small and they are about I dunno 2 times bigger than a micro sd? (Just guessing here)



It's  a gaming device for casual gamers.  It was funny, I was at a fishing spot, actually baiting my hook, and my younger friend was playing a fishing game for the Ipod Touch.  I wanted to strangle her, because she was making so much noise that the fish weren't biting.


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 28, 2010)

Doesn't matter if its casual users or not it is still not a fucking gaming device to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So you wanted to strangle your friend for complaining huh.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 28, 2010)

The apple iPad.


For the people who want an iPhone, but have no friends to call.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 28, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> The apple iPad.
> 
> 
> For the people who want an iPhone, but have no friends to call.


hahah I'm totally stealing that joke!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 28, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zing.


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 28, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... I find this joke highly ironic. Especially because with that price point you could buy an iPhone. (Even if the AT&T kind of makes it even more expensive)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 28, 2010)

fancy trying to carry that thing around
NO THNX!


----------



## Toader (Jan 28, 2010)

This really reminds me of the nintendo ds xl


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 28, 2010)

Edit: -

So, anyway, I still don't see the appeal of this. I'd rather spend $500 and get a Viliv or something that runs a real os, and install a "mobile" OS on a secondary partition.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jan 28, 2010)

My two cents:  for $500+, I'll get a Pandora first.  I've already got an iPhone, so the iPad just seems entirely unnecessary.  It won't replace my laptop, it won't replace my phone, and I have no desire to carry around a cripple of a laptop just for the sake of web browsing.  

Don't get me wrong, it looks like it would be a really cool toy to mess around with.  But that's all I see it as: a toy.  For any sort of productive work, a netbook would be a much wiser investment, both money-wise and in terms of overall usability.  I mean hell, even the crappiest netbook can multitask to a certain degree, can't it?


----------



## zeromac (Jan 28, 2010)

This is just a huge-ass itouch


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 28, 2010)

As stupid as I think this is, I'm dying to see if people actually buy it. You can't imagine how many people think this actually looks good. To be fair it does look good...when it costs less and is a phone!


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 28, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> As stupid as I think this is, I'm dying to see if people actually buy it. You can't imagine how many people think this actually looks good. To be fair it does look good...when it costs less and is a phone!


Of course people are going to buy it. I personally don't think it looks good and there is a lot of wasted space. 
Its made by Apple so it must be good right? /sarcasm


----------



## luke_c (Jan 28, 2010)

A lot of hating going on here...
Don't forget the added features it's going to have and that their will be apos made specily for the iPad.


----------



## Placeholder (Jan 28, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> A lot of hating going on here...
> Don't forget the added features it's going to have and that their will be apos made specily for the iPad.


Like what?


----------



## zeromac (Jan 28, 2010)

xD when i see ipad i think of a tampon


----------



## sedicius (Jan 28, 2010)

I wouldn't mind carrying one of these around if it can run Adobe Photoshop and has a sensitive touchpad.. I hate carrying around my laptop and tablet everywhere. It gets heavy. ^^;;


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 28, 2010)

Runs on magic and innovation. 
Revolutionary, you might even say.


----------



## MahouMaster (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## zuron7 (Jan 28, 2010)

After a bit of research it's just a big iPhone.


----------



## prowler (Jan 28, 2010)

Shameful.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 28, 2010)

This one's slightly more tasteful.

http://www.funnyordie.co.uk/videos/167d70800c/the-ipad


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 28, 2010)

Uh, haven't Archos been making pretty much the same thing (without all the DRM restrictions Apple love and the ability to use flash) for ages?

http://www.archos.com/products/nb/archos_9...=gb&lang=en


----------



## Satangel (Jan 28, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Uh, haven't Archos been making pretty much the same thing (without all the DRM restrictions Apple love and the ability to use flash) for ages?
> 
> http://www.archos.com/products/nb/archos_9...=gb&lang=en



Of course, but it doesn't have an i in front of it's name, so it's not world news!


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Jan 28, 2010)

I would love to have this *if* I were rich.
But I am not, so I guess I will have to be satisfied with my iPhone.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 28, 2010)

What the fail...


----------



## delta123 (Jan 28, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Uh, haven't Archos been making pretty much the same thing (without all the DRM restrictions Apple love and the ability to use flash) for ages?
> 
> http://www.archos.com/products/nb/archos_9...=gb&lang=en



there are somethings good about the archos and there are somethings good about the ipad. 

to me it all comes down to the os. the iphone os does have its limitations but on a a system with only 64gb or memory, something that only takes up 1 gig is great. where as windows might take up 4 - 5 gig of that space.

i am getting one as a replacement for my ebook reader.


----------



## Hakoda (Jan 29, 2010)

Well to Apple it was either an giant iPhone or just a giant touch screen with Mac OS X. With the Mac OS X option, nothing new would really appear and since theyre always to top their last product they had to incorporate something new. This is where the giant iPhone idea came along. They took the concept of a tablet and an eBook into one. Of course like all other Apple products that were successors of others emulation is possible. (like PowerPC and Intel Processors; PowerPC emulation with Rosetta on an Intel processor) So you can still use iPhone apps in full screen. 

But again its just a giant iPhone.... I MEAN IT GETS 3G HOW MUCH MORE OF SIMILARITY DO YOU WANT?!?!  rofl and try holding that up to your ear.... *drops; $500 ripoff breaks; you start crying*

~ Jon


----------



## prowler (Jan 29, 2010)

some old woman testing the iPad


----------



## Defiance (Jan 30, 2010)

Next in line:  The Onion.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jan 30, 2010)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Next in line:  The Onion.



Sad part is that The Onion already did a piece very similar to this *years* ago.  http://www.theonion.com/content/video/appl...s_revolutionary

Back then it was a joke.  The iPad here isn't too far off from it.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 3, 2010)

maybe its gonna be something like the PSP GO, very good much too expensive and not as much useful as required... there is a reason why the iphone has gotten famous (smaller)


----------

